# just a short film about a real woodworker



## OverKilL (Feb 7, 2014)

Just a short film. No real need, but English subtitles are avaliable. Have fun!)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmfG1u1ubCg

p.s. - commend on youtube please
p.p.s. - if subs are no so good, please send me a PM with more nice version)


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks for the video...that's about the way it is, and better yet if you have the tiny tools. I'm imagining how much shop space could be saved with tiny table saws, jointers, planers, bandsaws, and of course RAS's. But, then you could only do small jobs.:laughing:


















.


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

Very educational, I can hardly wait for the second installment.


----------



## Floyd69 (Feb 8, 2014)

LOL My mother would have said. Oh how cute! but wouldn't a regular pencil sharpener work faster? But thanks for I did need the laugh but if you are making miniatures? the tools would be handy. 

Floyd


----------



## OverKilL (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks for feedback, guyz. We just made this for fun, in our workshop we are making a workbenchs like this and doing some other stuff like educating people how to use hand tools)


----------



## Priusjames (Jan 13, 2014)

спасибо!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

What about tools for a non-real woodworker?

George


----------



## OverKilL (Feb 7, 2014)

GeorgeC said:


> What about tools for a non-real woodworker?
> 
> George


What did you mean?
If you wanna be in a woodworker paradise you must use only real woodworker tools and materials of course!
And never say about fiberboards:laughing:


----------

